# Are Throat Problems or Strep Throat Common Chronnie Issues?



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been on that often as I've been sick yet again with possible strep. I'm currently treating it with antibiotics prescribed by a doc. For the past three years I've been having problems with my throat. At least twice a year I get strep throat now or something that looks like it but nothing grows in the dish after the swab (my guess is that it was a bad swab job, hehe, that sounds funneh). Does or has anyone else dealt with this and has crohns?

I'm going to ask that my tonsils get removed the next time I see the doc in hopes to reduce the number of times I get sick because I think that they may be the culprits that are working against me. But I'm curious if anyone else gets sick as often as I do. Could this be crohns related where removing my tonsils wont have an impact?

Every time I get strep I'm practically bedridden for over a week with what feels like a fever but no temp, body aches, fatigue, head aches and general head cold symptoms. Not to mention the white streaks in the back of my throat which hurts to swallow anything let alone anything with salt or acid, oh it burns! I'm sick of being sick! 
:crab:


----------



## Rebecca85 (Sep 13, 2010)

I had a severe throat infection just before diagnosis. I was off work for 5 days, went back and came down with it again for another week. It was worse than when I had tonsillitis! They never swabbed me, just said it was a virus and to rest etc. But I always figured it was the throat or the ibuprofen I took that triggered the Crohn's flare. 

I guess it comes from having a messed up immune system. For 9 months or so before the flare I was getting everything going it seemed! Flu and a 24 hour tummy bug and the throat infection. The last time I was ill enough to be off work was 3 years before, then I'm off 4 times in one year!


----------



## D Bergy (Sep 13, 2010)

Strep is so common, I think just about everyone has the organism in their body, although it does not always cause problems.  Another common infection is H-pylori, and I would get this test done also, although it is not 100% reliable either.  

If it is just the throat, with no other symptoms, it is likely Strep or H-Pylori.  There are just not many bacteria that cause inflammation in that area.

Dan


----------



## MapleLeafGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

Growing up I always had either tonsillitis or strep throat.  Oddly I haven't had either since I was diagnosed.


----------



## Mary (Sep 13, 2010)

I have already had about 2 1/2 colds with sore throats since April. Im only on Pentasa.


----------



## HeatherMN (Sep 13, 2010)

I had multiple bouts of strep a couple years ago, finally had my tonsils out and haven't had it since. I was on Humira though, which made me more likely to get strep. I would get horribly sick too, felt like I got hit by a truck and all I wanted to do was go home and pull the covers over my head.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2010)

So this raises another question I have. How many of you have your tonsils out? After the research I've done I've found that they are an organ that can do some people more harm than good and aren't actually needed for fighting off infections as previously believed (yes that is their function but our bodies are able to fight infections just fine without them). 

For those of you who said that you do get throat infections, do you still have your tonsils?

@ Heather - That's the result I'm hoping for if I get mine taken out. 

*Come to think of it, which is another thing to ponder on whether or not this is crohns related, all these throat infections started around the time I stopped taking any medication for Crohn's. I used to be on Azacol and 6MP but stopped suddenly once my insurance stopped paying for it.* (in bold in hopes that no one misses this)


----------



## MapleLeafGirl (Sep 13, 2010)

I still have my tonsils.  Part of me wishes I had them out when I was much younger but my doctor now says it is a major operation for someone my age and that I would be off work for three weeks!  She says it is now worth it, especially given I am not having any problems any longer.

I think you may be on to something with your note about being off your Crohn's meds.  I have always had at least one case if not two or three of strep throat every year - until I got diagnosed with Crohn's and started treatment.  I think the Crohn's drugs are keeping my immune system in check in more ways than one.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't remember getting strep before I started Remicade (in 2005) - but for the first couple years I wasn't too bad as far as getting sick.....except for pneumonia in 2007.....

I have now had confirmed strep 2 times...end of March and end of August....hoping it is gone...we will see!

Oh - and after research, I believe I have had tonsiliths in the past too.....none recently though.....


----------



## can1991 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Crabby Relish,  Have you ever been tested for Thrush? It is very common with Immune Suppression. I just got diagnosed with it. My throat has been sore, on and off, for 2 months. Now it has moved to my esophogus. I justed started my prescription today. Google the symptoms.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 14, 2010)

After checking the symptoms and checking out lovely pictures of Thrush, that's not what I have or have ever seen. I've been tested positive for strep many times and my symptoms this time around are the same as before and the antibiotics seem to be working as well. The doctors never mentioned Thrush before when they took a look at my throat either (and I've seen at least 5 different doctors since I started getting strep). I imagine one of them would have mentioned it at some point if they thought it might be that. Thanks for the info though. 

One time I tested positive for type C strep and the doctor thought that was the oddest thing. I asked why and she said that you get it from being around farm animals, but I'm no where near a far but I do have 4 cats and one of them does have an upper resp. problem right now too. Wonder if my kitty has been getting me sick this whole time.


----------



## HeatherMN (Sep 14, 2010)

I had tonsoliths too, for a couple years before I started getting bad strep. I saw an ENT for that, as I had no clue what it was...
I was only out of work a couple days after my tonsillectomy, they told me it was harder for adults than kids to have it done but I didn't think it was too bad.


----------



## Astra (Sep 14, 2010)

My ex used to get recurring tonsilitis for years and years, on and off, with lots of antibiotics, but eventually saw an ENT who diagnosed Quinsy.
He had this drained and never had a sore throat again!

here's a link on it

http://www.throatproblems.co.uk/what-quinsy.html

hope you feel better soon
xxxxx


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmm, never heard of that Astra, although I've had the same symptoms almost minus the look of it. If this seems to be recurring for me then I think getting my tonsils removed may be the best course of action. I see my doctor again in three weeks. Maybe I'll give them a call today and she can get the ball rolling on this before I come in for my next visit.


----------



## Silvermoon (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry I have no info on this, Crabby, but I would think, as Dan said above, strep is a "normal" bacteria found on our bodies, and takes every opportunity it can to infect us when we are "down"....

That being said, all of my strep infections have been skin related... I think only once in my life can I remember having throat/tonsil issues, and I do still have my tonsils....

Man our bodies are weird and mysterious, eh?

I hope you find a solution/relief soon.

Hugs


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 14, 2010)

I can't possibly be "down" that often can I? I've been in remission now for a long time with Crohns since my resection and the only time I get sick now are these throat infections and its not always strep either but it all looks and feels the same and my glands get all inflamed. I still think that my tonsils themselves are causing all this hub-bub. 

I left a message for my doctor's assistant to get back to me and then she can tell the doc to get back to me or she will. Gotta love the waiting game.


----------



## Silvermoon (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, I think The Waiting Game sucks even worse than "The Crying Game" (ok bad joke...but I really didn't care for that movie...lol :redface: ) ....

True, regarding being in remission.  Although, and this is TOTALLY Silver's Theory of Really Weird Crackpot Ideas .... maybe your tonsils/throat are acting up because your CD is in remission... body kind of attacking something else for a while....:shrug:

But yes, I do agree with you (sorry I missed posting this in my above post.... "roid brain I think...or at least that is my excuse and I am sticking to it...) ... it does sound like whatever is going on that your tonsils are the culprit.  Kind of like they quit doing their "filter" thingy and get overloaded.....


----------



## VintageAnn (Sep 15, 2010)

I have been plagued with strep, thrush, sinus infections and chronic bronchitis since being introduced to all of the drugs that supress my immune system. Prednisone, 6-MP and Remicade. I have now gone 10 weeks without an infection so I haven't had to take any antibiotics for a while which is so nice.

Strep by far is the worst. I know when I have it and just have a standing order for three different kinds of antibiotics, levequin, z-pack and cipro. I rotate them. If I'm not sure I take a quick trip to my dr. And she has a look. Been doing it so long I just know what it is and what to do about it.

Hope you fell better soon.

Ann


----------



## Lydia (Sep 16, 2010)

I got strep throat for my birthday in August. What fun!

When my bowel abscessed a few years back and just about killed me, it was a strep A infection.


----------



## serrickson (Jan 24, 2013)

I know this an old thread but my son was sick (colds/fever/ear) A LOT from 12mo to 6yo...

Breastfed until a year, maybe 8 1/2lbs at birth, would feed non-stop.  Fussy as all getup.  NOT a good sleeper.  Off the charts height and weight which everybody saw as normal.  Hmm...maybe it wasn't?  I'd think off the charts isn't normal.

He had constant ear infections from 12mo to 16mo and was on antibiotics the entire time until he got tubes.  Then it was a mix of fevers, colds, stomach flu, and STREP.  LOTS of STREP.  Still eating though and boy was he big.  So doctors saw him as "normal" regardless of illness.

He had at least two bouts of scarlet fever btw before 6yo.  

He was diagnosed with Crohn's in August '10 at 6 years.  This was after having strep from February to April that year.  Got a penicillin shot in March '10 and then his diarrhea REALLY got bad.  We all suspected Celiac since it's in the family.  Then he got a fistula!  But before that...after a couple month break...you guessed it...STREP AGAIN...followed by a really bad case of Scarlet Fever.  

Obviously, his Strep didn't always present with a sore throat, fever, or anything else...

Oh, and since he was diagnosed 2 1/2 years ago?  

He hasn't been sick once.

He's now 9yo and almost achieved clinical remission over the summer of '12 with the help of MTX.  He's regressed and we've just finished a new series of scopes, MRI, you name it.  Miraculously, his flares are mostly centered in the small intestines.  His colon is clean which wasn't the case in 2010.  No diarrhea since '10 and never any blood.

So but for his inflamed colon at 6, we might have never known that John has Crohn's.  Apparently, he's typically at his worst when his colon is inflamed.  Thus him getting "sick" with strep etc. might have been deemed "normal" as well.


----------



## Spooky1 (Jan 24, 2013)

I generally have a sore throat, according to the doctor!  seems i must be used to it.  I often have white spots on it and blood blisters too.  it is sore to me sometimes but my crohns starts in the mouth and goes right the way through to terminal ileum and occasionally the bowel too.  i swish with sea salt dissolved in hot water, swig it when dissolved and only warm.  At least i feel i'm doing something good, lol.


----------



## Johnnysmom (Jan 24, 2013)

It could also be from bone marrow suppression or suppressed white blood cell counts.  When my sons WBC got low he started with the sore throats and feeling crummy. I know 6mp can do this but not sure meds you are on.


----------



## rkoll327 (Jan 28, 2013)

This happens to me every year! At least once a year I get some sort of "throat infection" that none of the docs can figure out. Just like you said no temperature but body aches, headache, fatigue etc. They have swabbed for strep but it came up negative every time. They just said that its a "virus" and there isn't much I can do but ride it out. It usually happens with the changes in the weather/seasons when it's starting to get warm out. Glad I am not alone on this!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm still thinking it may have been tonsil related. I had them removed in December 2012 and so far have not gotten sick (it's been almost 2 months). Hope it continues that way. 

Wow, over 2 years ago I asked for my tonsils to be removed (well in this thread) and it was just now done.  I originally started asking for doctors to remove them back in 2008 (saw about 7 different doctors).


----------



## Keag (Feb 22, 2015)

Jennifer,
After many years I have found a really good GI doctor (who I am traveling 3 hours to see).  The GI doctor thinks I have Crohn's and I'm having a colonoscopy and endoscopy at the end of March.  Your post about strep is interesting to me because I am now experiencing my 4th bout of throat issues within 6 months. The first was strep that was identified with a strep test in the doctor's office. The second time I had it my strep test was negative and since I had white patches on my tonsils and throat, I was told it was tonsillitis. I went back the next day because I was much worse and was told it was not tonsilitis and was probably strep C or D (I think it was C or D he said). Then I had another bout of some throat thing right before Christmas. My strep test was negative, but again I had a bad looking throat so they gave me antibiotics to treat it (& I wonder if I had strep or tonsilitis). Last night I came down with this again. I will go to the doctor tomorrow. 

I really do not want to have my tonsils removed because I've heard how bad that is for an adult (& I clearly have a compromised immune system and fear that would make it even worse).  Since I May be diagnosed at the end of March, I wonder if Crohn's medications would handle my throat issues.  Jennifer, how was it when you had your tonsils removed? Was the recovery bad? Are you still doing well and free of throat issues (strep, sore throats)?

Also, I have a sore in one side of my nose that is painful and I've had this for 8 months. I just got some Flonase from my doctor and she told me to get some OTC stuff to keep my nasal passages hydrated.  She said I would have to go to an ENT if these things do not get rid of the nose sores (or whatever it is that's wrong with my nose).  Does anyone else get this and what the heck helps it?


----------



## Honey (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi Jennifer,
   I am sorry to hear you are not feeling so good just now.  Yes, throat problems are a part of having Crohns.  I had many throat infections and flu_ like symptoms over the years.   I eventually was very tired and sick, lost a lot of weight, extreme  thirst and was diagnosed with Parathyroidism.  I went into hospital then for surgery of my parathyroid.
  I was only diagnosed 4 years ago as having Crohns when it came to a head!  My Consultant told me that my throat problem had been caused by Crohns : it was a symptom of it. There was a high level of calcium in my blood then .
   So in short, Crohns can affect the whole digestive tract, starting from the mouth, mouth ulcers.
    I hope you feel better soon . I am glad your Crohns is giving you peace just now.   I am pain free too just now.   Best wishes
        .:rosette1::getwell::rosette1:


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 24, 2015)

Keag said:


> Jennifer,
> After many years I have found a really good GI doctor (who I am traveling 3 hours to see).  The GI doctor thinks I have Crohn's and I'm having a colonoscopy and endoscopy at the end of March.  Your post about strep is interesting to me because I am now experiencing my 4th bout of throat issues within 6 months. The first was strep that was identified with a strep test in the doctor's office. The second time I had it my strep test was negative and since I had white patches on my tonsils and throat, I was told it was tonsillitis. I went back the next day because I was much worse and was told it was not tonsilitis and was probably strep C or D (I think it was C or D he said). Then I had another bout of some throat thing right before Christmas. My strep test was negative, but again I had a bad looking throat so they gave me antibiotics to treat it (& I wonder if I had strep or tonsilitis). Last night I came down with this again. I will go to the doctor tomorrow.
> 
> I really do not want to have my tonsils removed because I've heard how bad that is for an adult (& I clearly have a compromised immune system and fear that would make it even worse).  Since I May be diagnosed at the end of March, I wonder if Crohn's medications would handle my throat issues.  Jennifer, how was it when you had your tonsils removed? Was the recovery bad? Are you still doing well and free of throat issues (strep, sore throats)?
> ...


I did have them removed a couple years ago Keag. I made a thread about it here along with how my recovery went: http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=43407

I haven't had those white streaks or anything as bad as I had years ago since I had them removed. No strep at all. Type C strep takes time to grow in a culture so most places don't test for it plus it isn't hat common unless you work on a farm (you usually get it from farm animals from what I've read). I did test positive for type C in the past but most offices only test for type A (I have cats and don't live or go near any farms). I was given antibiotics each time but they never did anything and won't either, it's just to help prevent scarlet fever but that's not very common. 

Yes it hurt having them removed but not being sick all the time was definitely worth the pain. I actually rarely get sick now and if I do it's just a cold that lasts a couple days. 

When I was a kid my mom told me that I used to get ulcers in my nose often and she said my GI said it was Crohn's related. Once I started on Mercaptopurine I stopped having issues with my nose. It's possible that what you're dealing with might be Crohn's related if you do in fact have Crohn's so there's no harm in seeing an ENT as well as getting proper treatment once you're diagnosed. 

Hope your GI is able to help figure out what's going on and will be able to treat you soon. 


Honey, this thread was made in 2010. Quite the blast from the past! That's around when I joined the forum.


----------



## Honey (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi there, Jennifer  just noticed after I posted reply. Hope you are well.  Oops!


----------



## mikeymac (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, I have Crohn's but I have an awful sinus problem too. From what I understand nasal drip can cause a bunch of problems. But you said you tested positive for strep before. 

Right now I"m constantly clearing my throat and dry coughing. The netti pot seems to help alittle. Don't know if that could be it for you. Anyway, I hope you get well with that.


----------



## BFoster (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for starting this thread. I am experiencing the same thing as you and I am seeing an ENT next week. Definitely asking to have my tonsils removed.

Thanks again


----------

